# World of Warcraft



## Mightystomp (Feb 1, 2006)

Anyone besides me playing this wonderful game?

Got a lvl 60 Druid and a lvl 60 Hunter on Shadowsong server (European).


----------



## Zack Barresse (Feb 1, 2006)

No, but I know people that do.


----------



## Felix Atagong (Feb 2, 2006)

> Anyone besides me playing this wonderful game?


Online games: Carom3d (pool, snooker) and Shot-Online (GolfSim). 

I even made an Excel sheet to show me what club to take for what distance, using some nifty formulas involving windspeed, wind directions, temperature, lie, and all those things...

And I plat that Excel Footballmanager from time to time, Footyman or something, it is called...


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Feb 8, 2006)

Interesting related link:
http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3147826


----------

